

Why I'm Not Sold on Google Glass. - jkoschei
http://blog.jordankoschei.com/why-im-not-sold-on-google-glass

======
rosenjon
Maybe I'm just paranoid, but wouldn't this be the ultimate tool of the
"security state". It can literally record everything you see, and most likely
track wherever you are. I realize our phones have some of these capabilities,
but this seems to take it to the next level in a big way.

